# Me KEFE as a moderator



## KEFE (Mar 4, 2006)

I think ishould be a moderator here... Robert grant me power

guys do u think i shou7ld be a moderator?


----------



## GFR (Mar 4, 2006)




----------



## Dale Mabry (Mar 4, 2006)

douchebagsayswhat?


----------



## Vieope (Mar 4, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> douchebagsayswhat?


_This question smells and looks like a product called updog. _


----------



## Vieope (Mar 4, 2006)

_I think he should be a moderator even Gayle is a moderator._


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 4, 2006)




----------



## GFR (Mar 4, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

>


----------



## Arnold (Mar 4, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

>


----------



## KEFE (Mar 4, 2006)

im for real man i want to be a mod


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 4, 2006)




----------



## GFR (Mar 4, 2006)

KEFE said:
			
		

> im for real man i want to be a mod







You'll get nothing and like it!


----------



## LexusGS (Mar 4, 2006)

Make a poll.


----------



## KEFE (Mar 4, 2006)

u make one please


----------



## LexusGS (Mar 4, 2006)

y? if you really want to serve as mod, you should be willing to take the time and make a poll. Cmon Son, do what's right.


----------



## KEFE (Mar 4, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

>


I'd hit it...


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 4, 2006)




----------



## carlito cool (Mar 4, 2006)

Carlito for mod cause i'm cool


----------



## topolo (Mar 4, 2006)

what?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Mar 4, 2006)

topolo said:
			
		

> what?



Zactly.


----------



## dougnukem (Mar 5, 2006)

You can't even spell or use proper grammar in 90% of your posts.


----------



## carlito cool (Mar 5, 2006)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> You can't even spell or use proper grammar in 90% of your posts.




I could if i wanted.


----------



## dougnukem (Mar 5, 2006)

carlito cool said:
			
		

> I could if i wanted.



I wasn't referring to you man.  I was speaking to the thread starter.


----------



## KEFE (Mar 5, 2006)

I can really if i wanted to.


----------



## dougnukem (Mar 5, 2006)

Well then do it, and prove the naysayers wrong.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 5, 2006)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> Well then do it, and prove the naysayers wrong.


He PM'd this to me, he can spell.


> *My Site*
> 
> Do you see any particular or potential problems for my site? If you do, I would gladly appreciate it if you would inform me. Constructive criticism is what I need, not bland insults. I trust you to be sensible when looking for these problems, if there are any. Thank you for your time, friend.


----------



## topolo (Mar 5, 2006)

what?


----------



## kicka19 (Mar 5, 2006)

who? MIKE JONES


----------



## cappo5150 (Mar 5, 2006)

Make him a Super Moderator!!!!


----------



## LexusGS (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (Mar 6, 2006)

*Mein Kefe!*


----------



## Dale Mabry (Mar 6, 2006)

Ahahahahaha, that's the good stuff.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 6, 2006)

*Kefe Corleone*

_"I'm gonna make the people at IM an offer they can't refuse."_


----------



## JOHNYORK (Mar 6, 2006)

Loool Minoo


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## Dale Mabry (Mar 6, 2006)

Is KEFE playing craps there as mein fuhrer?


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 6, 2006)

Here we have Kefe Lobbying the Black voters of IM.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Mar 6, 2006)

You know, with LAM gone, I think our African-American contigent is less than the 2 in the pic.  I think I saw austinite post the other day, though.


----------



## LexusGS (Mar 6, 2006)

KEFE, you need to post these pics in ur website. It's a good piece of history.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 6, 2006)

*He is also a humanit*

Not only is he the Worlds strongest 12 year old, he is a great humanitarian.
A vote for Kefe is  a vote for mankind.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Mar 6, 2006)

KEFE is a man of the people.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 6, 2006)

Kefe showing one his many skills.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 6, 2006)

Vote for me or MyCatPowers gets choked.


----------



## topolo (Mar 6, 2006)

i have jock itch


----------



## fletcher6490 (Mar 6, 2006)

I vote Min0 for MOD


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Mar 6, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Vote for me or MyCatPowers gets choked.


----------



## Flex (Mar 7, 2006)

KEFE said:
			
		

> I think ishould be a moderator here... Robert grant me power
> 
> guys do u think i shou7ld be a moderator?





I've been sent from the future to destroy you.







Moderated.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Mar 7, 2006)

A new and fantastic thread!


----------



## cappo5150 (Mar 7, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Kefe showing one his many skills.


 
Wow thats classic. I didn't think Kefe had so much skillz.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 7, 2006)

God I miss IM hahahahaa


----------



## brogers (Mar 7, 2006)

I wish I was dedicated to lifting when I was 12.


----------



## Skate67 (Mar 7, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> You know, with LAM gone, I think our African-American contigent is less than the 2 in the pic.  I think I saw austinite post the other day, though.



Where is LAM?


----------



## Skate67 (Mar 7, 2006)

KEFE said:
			
		

> I think ishould be a moderator here... Robert grant me power
> 
> guys do u think i shou7ld be a moderator?



No way son. Is there a specific reason son? You're only 12 son, got any education or credentials son? Have your nuts dropped son? I don't think so son.


----------



## NeilPearson (Mar 7, 2006)

ST240 said:
			
		

> No way son. Is there a specific reason son? You're only 12 son, got any education or credentials son? Have your nuts dropped son? I don't think so son.



Do you happen to like the word 'son'?


----------



## BigDyl (Mar 7, 2006)

NeilPearson said:
			
		

> Do you happen to like the word 'son'?




I shine like the sun....



















































































































































































































































































SON!


----------



## Tough Old Man (Mar 7, 2006)

KEFE said:
			
		

> I think ishould be a moderator here... Robert grant me power
> 
> guys do u think i shou7ld be a moderator?


Sorry you can't be a Moderator. Your not old enough to get into some of the forums here. You might think about asking again in 6 yrs when you turn 18.


----------



## Nick+ (Mar 7, 2006)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> Sorry you can't be a Moderator. Your not old enough to get into some of the forums here. You might think about asking again in 6 yrs when you turn 18.



Don't be so square ,Tough old man.


----------



## KEFE (Mar 7, 2006)

Today i had to make a book in language class and we had to have a dedication page and i put i dedicate this book to my homies at Ironmagazine forums!


----------



## LexusGS (Mar 7, 2006)

KEFE said:
			
		

> Today i had to make a book in language class and we had to have a dedication page and i put i dedicate this book to my homies at Ironmagazine forums!


That's right KEFE, represent your people.
Shit whigga, I'll vote for you if you make a poll. You be chatting on your site today?


----------



## Nick+ (Mar 7, 2006)

homies?


----------



## KEFE (Mar 7, 2006)

i have a poll on my site about me being mod on IM check it out on the home page at the bottom


----------



## Skate67 (Mar 7, 2006)

NeilPearson said:
			
		

> Do you happen to like the word 'son'?



Have you been living under a rock, son?


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 7, 2006)

It's a tight race Kefe.

Do you think KEFE should be a mod for Ironmagazine.com?
AnswerVotes (14)
Yes
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  43% (6 votes)
I guess so...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




7% (1 votes)
Never! Learn how to spell first!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




50% (7 votes)


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## Dale Mabry (Mar 7, 2006)

So everyone on a coastal area voted for KEFE?


----------



## LexusGS (Mar 7, 2006)

min0, KEFE is supposed to be capitalized Son!!!!!


----------



## LexusGS (Mar 7, 2006)

damn min0, im in Chicago and I voted for him, bitch change the map right NOW!!!!!


----------



## Dale Mabry (Mar 7, 2006)

LexusGS said:
			
		

> damn min0, im in Chicago and I voted for him, bitch change the map right NOW!!!!!




Foreman is obviously guilty of election fraud in IL.


----------



## section8 (Mar 7, 2006)

Holy shit, Foreman didn't even carry his home state!  Maybe it is KEFE that is guilty of voter fraud????


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## Dale Mabry (Mar 7, 2006)

section8 said:
			
		

> Holy shit, Foreman didn't even carry his home state!  Maybe it is KEFE that is guilty of voter fraud????




No, they just know him in AZ.


----------



## KEFE (Mar 7, 2006)

i updated my site with new pics


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 7, 2006)

KEFE said:
			
		

> i updated my site with new pics


 
Cool, hey KEFE.....as a Mod what changes would you make?
What are your views on same sex marriage?


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 7, 2006)

Dude! Are you wearing a wig?


----------



## KEFE (Mar 7, 2006)

no my hair is just long


----------



## KEFE (Mar 7, 2006)

and i dont comb it


----------



## KEFE (Mar 7, 2006)

well i think same sex marriages should be ban just like how roids is lilegal


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 7, 2006)

You look like you would run a tight ship.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Mar 7, 2006)

KEFE said:
			
		

> and i dont comb it




He wasn't talking about that wig, KEFE.

BTW, the verdict is in, and the survey say, "KEFE's site is on FIRE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 7, 2006)

Oh it's flaming all right.


----------



## fletcher6490 (Mar 7, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Oh it's flaming all right.


----------



## KEFE (Mar 7, 2006)

Its flaming in a good way












































































































IM you are goin down!




















































i win

















































hahaha!!!


----------



## LexusGS (Mar 7, 2006)

KEFE, shoulders looking huge, along with the chest!!!! Looking good Son.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 7, 2006)

I see your praticing pole dancing outdoors...


----------



## Dale Mabry (Mar 7, 2006)

KEFE, get your ass in that yard and cut that mothafuckin grass.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 7, 2006)

He looks like a ninja turtle.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Mar 7, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> He looks like a ninja turtle.



There was a gay ninja turtle????


----------



## LexusGS (Mar 7, 2006)

LMFAO, nice picture KEFE. niceeeee!!!!!!Son


----------



## cappo5150 (Mar 8, 2006)

Keep up the good work Kefe, you'll be a Mod in no time.


----------



## John H. (Mar 8, 2006)

fletcher6490 said:
			
		

> I vote Min0 for MOD



Hi Fletcher,

I second that!!! 

(How's it going Fletcher?!)

Take Care, John H.


----------



## John H. (Mar 8, 2006)

KEFE said:
			
		

> I think ishould be a moderator here... Robert grant me power
> 
> guys do u think i shou7ld be a moderator?



Hi KEFE,

Just wondering - why do you want to be a Moderator?

Take Care, John H.


----------



## maniclion (Mar 8, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Dude! Are you wearing a wig?


Start working on your traps kid, you look deformed with all that arm work and no shoulders.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Mar 8, 2006)

I think KEFE is using synthol.


----------



## KEFE (Mar 8, 2006)

what makes you say that and were u tihnk im usin it iat


----------



## maniclion (Mar 8, 2006)

KEFE said:
			
		

> what makes you say that and were u tihnk im usin it iat


In your skull, you're trying to replace all the brain cells you wasted holding your breath while doing half rep bench presses.


----------



## Doublebase (Mar 8, 2006)

Is there sand in these weights?


----------



## Doublebase (Mar 8, 2006)

Looks sorta like ET.


----------



## fletcher6490 (Mar 8, 2006)

Doublebase said:
			
		

> Looks sorta like ET.


----------



## maniclion (Mar 8, 2006)

Doublebase said:
			
		

> Looks sorta like ET.




I was googling an image of ET earlier then decided not to embarass him but yeah his chest reminded me of ET as well.


----------



## Doublebase (Mar 8, 2006)

Thats kinda mean.  I gotta remeber he's only 12.  He's probably going to develop a complex because of us.


----------



## KEFE (Mar 8, 2006)

my chest when flexed is 38 inches sons...!


----------



## KEFE (Mar 8, 2006)

Let me do my 200 pushups for D night then i will be back on


----------



## topolo (Mar 8, 2006)

KEFE said:
			
		

> Let me do my 200 pushups for D night then i will be back on



 ok fag


----------



## KEFE (Mar 8, 2006)

im back ...


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 8, 2006)

Doublebase said:
			
		

> Thats kinda mean. I gotta remeber he's only 12. He's probably going to develop a complex because of us.


 
KEFE has a tough outer shell and that's pretty good for a kid his age.


----------



## KEFE (Mar 8, 2006)

Min0 i got some awesome pictures i just took and im tryin to upload them to my site it is of my chest ....SON!


----------



## KEFE (Mar 8, 2006)

http://www.freewebs.com/bbkefe/index.htm

i updated the picture now look at the one called "my chest again"




SON!


----------



## vette1derek (Mar 8, 2006)

Nice boobies son!


----------



## topolo (Mar 8, 2006)

ghey


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 9, 2006)

Good separation dude.

Don't listen to these haters, they envy your godlike appearance.


----------



## Doublebase (Mar 9, 2006)

Adonus


----------



## gr81 (Mar 9, 2006)

> my chest when flexed is 38 inches sons...!



the great one is back and he has just one thing to say to the thread starter and that is he should KNOW HIS ROLE AND SHUT HIS MOUTH!! no one gives two pounds of monkey crapp what you weigh or how big your chest is. You want the most important lesson you have yet to learn in your young bodybuilding journey, well that my friend, is humility and intergity. just do your thang and go about your business, the rest is just BS, ya dig!


----------



## John H. (Mar 9, 2006)

KEFE said:
			
		

> http://www.freewebs.com/bbkefe/index.htm
> 
> i updated the picture now look at the one called "my chest again"
> 
> ...



Hi KEFE,

You're doing just fine!!! STAY WITH IT - NEVER STOP!!! BE your very best!!! Because you can be!!! Make damn sure you study Bodybuilding and all it has to offer you and the variations - and DO every exercise thoroughly and completely from start through the "inbetween" and to the finish CONCENTRATING on EVERY MOVE and the ENTIRE MOVE!!! EVERY exercise!!

Have fun with others but do not let it interfere with your working out and your health. Laugh along the way too!!

And don't let others try to step in between you and your goals - BE TOTALLY HEALTHY. Be proud, not prideful, of what you accomplish - and earn through hard honest work!!

Take Care, John H.


----------



## maniclion (Mar 9, 2006)

I like how you changed up your site to show your flaming side....


----------



## MyK (Mar 9, 2006)

> Name: KEFE
> Email: bbkefe@hotmail.com
> Date: Wed Mar 8 12:52:42 GMT-12:00 2006
> Dont post anything negative on my site and stop posting stupid things.I might want to show a teacher or something cuz she will be wondering what bodybuilding website i like to mess around with.
> ...


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 9, 2006)

MyK said:
			
		

>


He's not kidding around, KEFE is showing his Mod skills.


----------



## KEFE (Mar 9, 2006)

i wil delete every post on there that is nt called for !





Son


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 9, 2006)

Damn, what a man!


----------



## maniclion (Mar 9, 2006)

KEFE said:
			
		

> i wil delete every post on there that is nt called for !
> Son



RESPEC!


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 9, 2006)

maniclion said:
			
		

> RESPEC!


 
Is he wearing underwear on his head?


----------



## maniclion (Mar 9, 2006)

KEFE said:
			
		

> i wil delete every post on there that is nt called for !
> Son


You haven't gotten these yet, you are not of mod quality.

*Name:* KEFE
*Email:* bbkefe@[COLOR=Red][B]hotmale.com [/B][/COLOR]**
*Date:* Thu Mar 9 13:34:53 GMT-12:00 2006
My teacher is going to be upset when he see's what you all wrote, he already feels guilty about our special relationship.



*Name:* KEFE
*Email:* bbkefe@hotmail.com
*Date:* Thu Mar 9 13:32:39 GMT-12:00 2006
I AM NOT THE STRONGEST DOG AGED 84 KID YOU DONT DISRESPECT ME SON!!!



*Name:* HUGH KEFENER
*Email:* bbkefe@hotmail.com
*Date:* Thu Mar 9 13:30:05 GMT-12:00 2006
Yo son ,this site is ill kid, like Shaquill Oneal ill son. Whats with the pole dance kid? And the little black purse strapped to the back son?



*Name:* Kefe's teacher
*Email:* yodaddy@nambla.com
*Date:* Thu Mar 9 13:19:13 GMT-12:00 2006
KEFE don't forget to wash your bottom, I want to toss some salad tonight.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Mar 9, 2006)




----------

